# problemi con emerge -uDNav world

## g3Ko

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo (del sistema e del forum). Ho riscontrato dopo l'installazione il seguente problema:

```
Coracea ~ # emerge -uDNav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1 [2.17] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 28 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2 [1.4.1] USE="-debug" 45 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4 [0.3.1] USE="-debug" 45 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 [1.4] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,488 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 95 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.2 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 262 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.0 [1.2.7-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 569 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 [0.3.1] USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 96 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.2 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 95 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd-2007.0-r1 [2007.0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 [4.7_p1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-229 [228] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 822 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r3] USE="-debug -minimal" 105 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 [3.3.8-r3] USE="cups ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.7-r2] USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4 [3.5.7-r3] USE="cups hal pam -arts -branding -debug -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0 [1.2.0-r3] USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 5,829 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 268 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.2 [1.2.2.1] USE="-debug" 359 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 232 kB 

Total: 24 packages (24 upgrades), Size of downloads: 10,853 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 24) sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1 to /

 * binutils-2.17.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.17.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.17.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.17.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.17-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.17-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.17-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.17-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading 'http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/dist/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2 http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/dist/binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2

!!! Couldn't download 'binutils-2.17-patches-1.3.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1'

```

e non so cosa possa essere. Certo è che io non stavo smanettando in nulla.. cosa posso fare?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo, buon lavoro!

----------

## cloc3

 *g3Ko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [Errno 13] Permission denied:
> ...

 

ti impedisce di fare il download. non è un problema tuo ma dei siti remoti.

probabilmente si sistemerà a breve. alla peggio rifai un `emerge --sync` .

----------

## mrfree

Mhhhh [Errno 13] Permission denied mi fa pensare che wget non riesca a salvare i file da scaricare.

E poi quale emerge -uDvaN world ritorna solo 24 pacchetti?!??!  :Very Happy: 

Prova a postare il tuo emerge --info

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> E poi quale emerge -uDvaN world ritorna solo 24 pacchetti?!??! 

 

beh se lo fai spesso ne ritorna anche meno...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrfree

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> beh se lo fai spesso ne ritorna anche meno... 

 Non ci crederai ma ero in piena ricompilazione globale quando ho letto il post e ci avevo letto un -e invece di -uDvaN   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## g3Ko

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *g3Ko wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> [Errno 13] Permission denied:
> ...

 

ho cambiato repository, ma è uguale la situazione, anche con un emerge --sync, non cambia:

```
Coracea ~ # emerge netcat

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz

>>> Downloading 'http://www.packetfactory.net/libnet/dist/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz http://www.packetfactory.net/libnet/dist/libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz

!!! Couldn't download 'libnet-1.1.2.1.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1'

 * Messages for package net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1'

```

(ho fatto una prova emergendo netcat, per cambiare)

Ecco mrfree il mio --info:

```
Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500MHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 Sep 2007 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LINGUAS="en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx ac97" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

potresti postare l'output di questi due comandi:

```
ls -l /usr/portage |grep distfile

df -HT
```

----------

## g3Ko

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> potresti postare l'output di questi due comandi:
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/portage |grep distfile
> 
> ...

 

Ecco pronti  :Smile: 

```
Coracea ~ # ls -l /usr/portage |grep distfile

drwxrwsr-x   3 root    portage 24576 Sep 20 12:26 distfiles

Coracea ~ # df -HT

Filesystem    Type     Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3     ext3      70G   4.0G    62G   7% /

udev         tmpfs      11M   2.9M   7.7M  28% /dev

shm          tmpfs     264M      0   264M   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

potresti provare a usare emerge con questa opzione:

```
FEATURES"-userpriv -usersandbox" emerge <tutte le opzioni che vuoi>
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> potresti postare l'output di questi due comandi:
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/portage |grep distfile
> ```
> ...

 

Giusto perchè sono nevrotico ...

```
ls -ld /usr/portage/distfiles
```

tutto in un unico comando  :Wink: 

----------

## g3Ko

Posto la soluzione al mio (ex)problema, nella speranza possa essere d'aiuto a qualcun'altro  :Smile: 

Buon lavoro ragazzi e grazie per il vostro tempo!

----------

## Scen

Bene  :Cool:  Aggiungi [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione, e modifica il link alla discussione con la soluzione che hai messo nel tuo ultimo messaggio, c'è un [url/ di troppo che rende l'URL erroneo!

----------

